# Aiptek Digicam macht Probleme...



## Testsieger (5. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen...

...ich komme eigentlich aus der 3D Ecke - aber heut muss ich mal eure Hilfe hier in Anspruch nehmen... 

Ich hab mir kürzlich eine Aiptek Pocket Cam 3 Mega gekauft. Ok - es ist nicht das tollste aber für meine Zwecke reicht sie... 

Aber nach 3 Tagen liessen sich die Bilder nicht mehr auf meinen PC übertragen (mittels USB Kabel und dem mitgelieferten Programm von Aiptek) Sobald ich die Cam jetzt anstöppsele verbindet sie sich zwar mit dem PC aber danach passiert nix mehr - und ich hab keinerlei Möglichkeiten die Bilder von der Cam zu ziehen. Die Cam an sich funktioniert ja tadellos und auf einem Fremd-PC hat sie ja auch alles anstandslos gemacht. Auch eine komplette Neuinstallation brachte nichts.

BS: WIN XP

vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Rat geben...

Danke und MfG TS


----------



## wurfel (30. August 2003)

Hallo TS,
ich kann Dir leider auch nicht helfen abgesehen von der Information, dass ich das gleiche Problem habe. Bisher habe ich gedacht, ich habe was Falsches gemacht. Ich sehe nun, es passiert auch anderen.
Wenn Du das Problem schon gelöst hattest, könntest Du mir auch einen Tip geben, wie ich vorgehen sollte ?
Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit sogar mein System (Me) neu installieren müssen (irgenein Kapitalstürtz), trotdem kann ich die Bilder nicht runterladen. 
Danke

wurfel

geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid


----------



## orange (5. September 2003)

*... wchselt mal den usb port*

hidiho,

schon mal versucht nen anderen usb eingang zu nehmen?

cu orange


----------



## justagast (27. September 2003)

*reseten einer Aiptek*

Hallo hatte mit meiner Aiptek auch dasselbe problem

beim surfen hab ich eine Amerikanische Seite gefunden.
Man drückt alle Knöpfe gleichzeitig, nach ein paar sekunden piept die Cam und man betätigt den auslöser.

nach dem Reset ging meine wieder 

Ciao,


----------



## urfel (11. Dezember 2003)

könntest du bitte die amerikanische seite durchgeben ? vielleicht gibt es da noch weitere tricks- alle bisherigen haben bei meiner cam nicht funktioniert.
besten dank im voraus
urfel


----------



## Wolopu (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

hier ist noch ein Genosse, der mit der Aiptek Probleme hat. Ich hab mal während die Cam angeschlossen ist, daran rumgespielt und gemerkt, wenn die Menu-Taste lange gedrückt wird, wird die Cam endlich als Wechseldatenträger erkannt und ich kann die Bilder von der Cam ziehen. So kann man wengstens die Bilder sicher. Der Menubutton muss aber auch solange gehalten werden, bis die Bilder gesaugt sind. 

Gruß

Wolopu


----------



## zirag (19. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe auch die Cam , sie langt mir auch aus , und ich kenne dieses Problem nicht , und hatte es auch noch nie . Hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## Wolopu (20. Dezember 2003)

@ zirag

  

Toll, dass die Kamera bei DIR funktioniert. Kannste deine Kamera bitte mal zum Download bereitstellen, damit wir andern auch was davon haben.

Danke im voraus

Gruß

Wolopu

Frohe Weihnacht und guten Rutsch


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das habe ich zum Thema gefunden:
-- AIPTEK suggests you can reset their cameras by pressing and holding
the mode-button for 5 seconds (the batteries have to be in).
"888" will appear in the LCD. Then press the shutter until the "0" appears.
That should do it." --

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Wolopu (10. Februar 2004)

*neue USB karte*

Hi zusammen, 

habe bei mir ne neue USB 2 Karte eingebaut und jetzt kann ich wieder ganz normal die Bilder von meiner Kamera runterziehen.

Gruß

Wolopu


PS: Tip mit dem zurücksetzen hat bei mir nicht funktioniert. Leider ((


----------

